# MICHIGAN members?



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

I am. Im from the Kalamazoo/Grand Rapids area .


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

three


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

There seems to be a pretty good MI contingent here. I am seeing tons of Cruzes in the metro Detroit area.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mid Michigan.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey der! Does an ex Yooper count?


----------



## casey67 (Apr 20, 2011)

Another one from Mid-Michigan.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Hey der! Does an ex Yooper count?


ya eh?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Metro-Detroit here!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

If any of you Michigan people enjoy free food, badass cars and having a good time you need to check this out! 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-events-meets/1402-11th-annual-j-bom-bbq-may-28th-detroit-area.html

We typically get over 75 cars, mostly non J bodies like Sti's, Evo's, classic and modern muscle cars, S2000's, LSX powered 240's, 350Z's, motorcycles, you name it...


----------



## offroadjeepin (Apr 2, 2011)

Yooper here!


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

Grew up Mid-Michigan, live West Michigan (GR Lakeshore area) here... Yooper by training (college in da U.P., eh?).


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Metro Detroit area too!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Metro Detroit area too!


You really should come out to the BBQ, bring friends too!


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

..


----------



## Autobahn (Apr 30, 2011)

Sterling Heights here...


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

this guy...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> You really should come out to the BBQ, bring friends too!


Detroit Area here as well... 

I think I know you... ha ha. Small world.


----------



## Arcticat (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm from Southwestern lower Michigan. 2012 ECO


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

The thumb here.


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

west michigan


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

Born and raised in Bay City, move out of state in 09'. Going home next week though!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Near **** Mi here :laugh:!! Bodeis where bouts in the thumb? I Have family up there.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Ann Arbor area.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Grand Rapids area


----------



## msz2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

North of Detroit here...


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Mayville. 45 minutes west of saginaw, 25 minutes north of lapeer.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Extreme western suburbs of Detroit, about 20 minutes northeast of Ann Arbor.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey bodeis I go through Mayville on my way up. I got fam in Caro/Cass City areaSunline your twin (not identical mine is 1lt) is just 20-30 mins northwest of Ann Arbor Why did H E L L Mi get blocked? Thats an actual place you know.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Hey bodeis I go through Mayville on my way up. I got fam in Caro/Cass City areaSunline your twin (not identical mine is 1lt) is just 20-30 mins northwest of Ann Arbor Why did H E L L Mi get blocked? Thats an actual place you know.


Ah yes! You aren't that far away from me. I'm in Northville now, but plan to be moving out to my grandparents place in Green Oak Twp in the next couple years.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok thats where I go often. Costco to be exact. Will probably run across each other sometime or another. Maybe catch ya in those crazy runabouts!


----------



## Atexan11 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm in Texas as you can tell from my moniker but lived in Lansing for 25 years and miss it terribly!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Ok thats where I go often. Costco to be exact. Will probably run across each other sometime or another. Maybe catch ya in those crazy runabouts!


Ugh, I hate those! I usually go over via Silver Lake and can get to Costco without dealing with the round abouts. One time earlier this summer, I was pulling my trailer and since the Silver Lake exit has been closed, I had to get off at Lee right into the round abouts. I go to pull into the empty roundabout with the trailer and someone starts up and enters the roundabout. He beeps at me because I'm taking up space in the roundabout. Geez, it isn't NYC!

I'll be on the lookout for your Cruze!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Rochester area here, and out in Macomb a lot too


----------



## Bobw (Nov 10, 2012)

I am in the thumb, North West of Port Huron!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

If you're ever in the metro Detroit area PM me and we could meet up


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Foxbox (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm in Lincoln Park just south of Detroit. I don't have a Cruze but I've got a Sonic. I usually just lurk on here for info and stuff.


----------



## Eleandrus (Nov 3, 2012)

Iam from Waterford/Pontiac. Iam in NC now and ill be returning to MI after leave the wife.


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

Reviving an old thread. Now that I own a cruze I'm noticing alot of cruzes out there. Not too many modded though. I live in Plymouth. Hey sunline fan have you been to the subway on Lee Rd recently?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

bdauzy said:


> Reviving an old thread. Now that I own a cruze I'm noticing alot of cruzes out there. Not too many modded though. I live in Plymouth. Hey sunline fan have you been to the subway on Lee Rd recently?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That's a negative, even though Subway sounds amazing right now! Did you see a twin of mine there?


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

No I was just curious. I was the manager there from April until about two weeks ago. Just transfered to a new store down in AA.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Kalamazoo here!


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

I live in Lansing.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Midland here. This old thread got popular again.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Was rolling with this guy on 696 this afternoon, I know I've seen the car along here before. Black LTZ RS with tints, Curt trailer hitch, VG sharkfin, and not sure what else. Nice looking car.

Is this anyone on here?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm in clawson. 

I've seen a white cruze, blacked out bowties, tinted tails around Pontiac. Anyone on here?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

Flint area here.


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

Jorday said:


> Flint area here.


Looks like we are neighbors, I'm in grand blanc.


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

Ann Arbor area here.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Southwest michigan represent


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I live in Garden City but frequent Ypsilanti and Ann Arbor area! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Crazy4408pac (Mar 19, 2014)

Traverse City area. (Elk Rapids).


----------

